# Buscontroller 750-370



## Hesse (15 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

  braucht man zur Inbetriebnahme diese 750-370 an einer S7-1200 (Tia13) zwingend das Programmierkabel?

Die GSD-Datei  habe ich im Tia13 installiert.

  Woher weiß ich jetzt welche Version des 750-370 aus der GSD ich in mein Projekt 
einfügen muss?

   Da stehen mehrere zur Auswahl.
  Ich bin nicht vor Ort bei dem Coupler.
  Nach Aussage eines Kollegen vor Ort ist die Nummer  4314060402,
ist das dann FW06 ?


  Danke für eine Hilfe


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (15 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Hesse,

für unsere Profinet Geräte wird das Programmierkabel nicht zwingend benötigt.
Die Gerätetaufe ist über die Software der Mastersteuerung möglich. Alternativ lassen sich dazu auch die DIP-Schalter verwenden.

Der Firmwarestand bei Auslieferung ist dem aufgedruckten Produktcode zu entnehmen.
4314*06*0402
Die Firmware 06 wäre in deinem Fall demnach richtig.
Der Aufbau des Produktcodes ist im Gerätehandbuch zu finden:
http://www.wago.de/download.esm?fil...dium=forum&utm_content=sps-forum&utm_term=MAN

Die weiteren Unterschiede der GSD Dateien sind in unserem Anwendungshinweis a100850 beschrieben:
http://www.wago.de/appnoteadmin/app...dium=forum&utm_content=sps-forum&utm_term=MAN


----------



## Hesse (15 Oktober 2015)

Danke für diese Antwort,
  die zwei Links habe ich bei euch auch schon gefunden , ich da war ich mir nur unsicher, auf was die "06"
  anzuwenden ist.
  Für den Fall das es nochmal jemand sucht:
  s.Bild roter oder grüner  Kreis 
 
Nach Aussage vom "Wago support" ist es also der grüne. 

  Danke Gruß aus Hessen


----------



## Hesse (21 Januar 2016)

Hallo,
  das hat prima geklappt. Ich habe den Fremdanlagen Teil mit dem Buskoppler 
  750-370 FW06  vor Ort an meinen neuen Anlagenteil mit   S7-1200 angesteckt und alles hat gleich Funktioniert. 
  War schon fast Unheimlich ….

  Jetzt gibt es bei dem Kunden aber auch noch eine Baugleiche Komponente  aber mit einer alten Version 
  des 750-370 hier FW 02

  Wenn der Kunde jetzt diese Anlagenteile kompl. tauscht, wird der 750-370 mit FW 02 auch ohne
  ändernd an meiner S7-1200 mit der GSD Fw06 funktionieren?
  Sicher nicht oder doch ? Konnte das nicht Testen kann aber passieren das dies passen muss.

  Welche Möglichkeit habe ich das wechselseitig  beide FW funktionieren?

  Danke Gruß


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (22 Januar 2016)

Hallo Hesse,

die GSD Dateien sind abwärtskompatibel. Das heisst, du kannst einen Koppler FW06 auch mit einem älteren GSD Stand (z.B. FW 02) betreiben.
Andersrum lässt sich ein Koppler mit FW02 *nicht* mit einem neueren GSD Stand betreiben.

Entweder betreibst du in deinem Fall alle Geräte mit der FW02 GSD oder du machst ein Firmwareupdate der Geräte.
Solltest du Module verwenden wollen, welche im alten GSD Stand noch nicht verfügbar waren, wäre ein Firmwäreupdate nötig.
Das Update bekommst du problemlos über unseren Support.


----------



## Hesse (22 Januar 2016)

Danke für die Antwort , 
  demnach habe ich zwei Möglichkeiten:

1.       die GSD  mit FW06 in „meiner“ S7-1200 gegen die FW02 tauschen 
  (da die GSD_Fw02 sowohl dem 750-370 mit FW02 und 06 bedienen kann)
2.       Den einen 750-370 mit FW02 auf 06 (oder noch höher) Updaten
  (denn die Anlage vor Ort die jetzt den 750-370 mit Fw02 steuert kann auch ohne Änderung die Fw06 steuern.

  Frage 1 : Habe ich das so wichtig verstanden? 

 Zum Update : 
 Frage 2 : Dazu brauch ich dann das Kabel 750-923 das geht nicht per Netzwerkkabel ? 
 Beim Support bekomme ich die aktuelle FW.
Frage 3 :    Bekomme ich da auch die alte FW02 ? 

Nur für den Fall das vor Ort was schief geht und ich  zurück auf die FW02 muss.


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (25 Januar 2016)

Hallo Hesse,

ja, richtig verstanden.
Bei unseren Profinet Kopplern lässt sich die Firmware auch per Netzwerk aufspielen.
Du bekommst bei uns die aktuelle Firmware und auch gerne die FW02 als Fallback.
Empfohlen ist selbstverständlich immer die aktuellste Firmware. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wäre das die FW07.


----------



## Hesse (26 Januar 2016)

.:WAGO::015844:. schrieb:


> Bei unseren Profinet Kopplern lässt sich die Firmware auch per Netzwerk aufspielen.



  Sicher ?
  In der email  zur FW07 lese ich:
3. Verbinden Sie den Koppler mit dem PC durch das Konfigurationskabel (750-920, 750-923) .

Und in dem FBC-Updater kann ich unter Communication Setting nur Com- Ports auswählen ....

EDIT:Nach etwas suche dürfte das   Firmware-Update-Tool „_WAGO Ethernet Update_” die Lösung sein ? werde ich noch anfordern.....


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (27 Januar 2016)

Hallo Hesse,

für das Update übers Ethernet benötigst du, wie du schon schreibst, ein anderes Tool. Wago Ethernet Update.
Die aktuelle Profinet Serie 750-375/377 unterstützt auch nur noch ausschließlich die Ethernet Variante.
Voraussetzung ist natürlich dass das Gerät eine gültige Netzwerkkonfiguration hat.


----------



## Hesse (27 Januar 2016)

OK Danke die Anforderung des 
Wago Ethernet Update habe ich gestern noch geschrieben ,
wird dan heute sicher noch ankommen .......

Gruß


----------



## Hesse (27 Januar 2016)

Ethernet Update ist angekommen ….
  aber :



> 4. Klicken sie auf "Hinzufügen" und wählen sie die IP-Adressen der gewünschten Controller aus


  Ich sehe die IP:s kann sie aber nicht auswählen da sie grau hinterlegt sind und 
  Not supported! dort steht …….


  In der Hilfe steht:

  Mit WAGO Ethernet Update können Sie zur Zeit die Firmware der folgenden Geräte aktualisieren:
  750-370 Feldbuskoppler PROFINET IO 01.00.10(01)
  Mein sind 

 Firmware   revision  02.05.10   (06)  Firmware   revision  02.01.14   (02) 
 
  Was kann jetzt das Problem sein? oder brauch ich für den „WAGO Ethernet Update“
  andere  Updatedateien als für den „WAGO_FBCUpdate“


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (29 Januar 2016)

Hallo Hesse,

welche Version des Wago Ethernet Update hast du installiert? Ist dies die aktuelle der von uns versendeten Mail?
Bei der Firmwaredatei handelt es sich beim Ethernet Update um eine andere als fürs FBC Update.
Der Vorgehensweise beim Ethernet Update ist in der Mail beschrieben, ebenfalls ist dort die benötigte Firmwaredatei enthalten.
Handelt es sich bei den vom Ethernet Update gefundenen Geräten sicher um die entsprechenden 370 Koppler?


----------



## Hesse (29 Januar 2016)

.:WAGO::015844:. schrieb:


> Hallo Hesse,
> welche Version des Wago Ethernet Update hast du installiert?


Version 1.5.2.4


.:WAGO::015844:. schrieb:


> Ist dies die aktuelle der von uns versendeten Mail?


Ja genau die Mail vom 27.01


.:WAGO::015844:. schrieb:


> Bei der Firmwaredatei handelt es sich beim Ethernet Update um eine andere als fürs FBC Update.
> Der Vorgehensweise beim Ethernet Update ist in der Mail beschrieben, ebenfalls ist dort die benötigte Firmwaredatei enthalten.


Eine Neue FW Datei xxx.hex ist mir mit dem Ethernet Update nicht zugegangen 
Ich habe nur die aus der ersten email die mir mit den FBC Ubdate als extra link zugegangen ist.
In der zweiten Mail 27.01 war nur *ein* Link zum Ethernet Update.
*KEINE* weiterer LINK zu einer FW Datei. 

Nochmal: Ist das  eine extra Fw(07) Datei oder Ist die schon im  (Grundprogram) Ethernet Update enthalten ?


.:WAGO::015844:. schrieb:


> Handelt es sich bei den vom Ethernet Update gefundenen Geräten sicher um die entsprechenden 370 Koppler?



Ja , das sind *genau* die beiden ....... 100% sicher die zwei Geräte.


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (29 Januar 2016)

Hallo Hesse,

ich habe dir die das ganze nochmal per Mail zukommen lassen.
Möglicherweise ist irgendwas schief gelaufen.
Jetzt sollten dir alle erfoderlichen Dateien vorliegen.


----------



## Hesse (31 Januar 2016)

Ich habe die FW(07) draufbekommen,
  aber über den weg denn man anwendet wenn man Freitagsmittags heim will ….

  Ich habe an einem Bootloader Kabel (Fremdarbeiter) den Stecker abgeschnitten,
  IC Fassung‘s Pins drangelötet und diese auf den Anschluss des 750-370 
  draufgesteckt.
  Dann mit dem FBC-Update die FW 07 aufgespielt, ging bei beide Geräten im ersten versuch perfekt.

  Als ich fertig war, habe ich dann eure neue Email gesehen, die jetzt mit der  xxx:hex war.

  Habe mich dann nochmal per Ethernet mit den 750-370 verbunden (die jetzt aber schon die FW07 hatten). Ergebnis wieder meldet der WAGO_EthernetUpdate_Setup_v1.5.2.4 )
  „Not supported“

  Keine Ahnung wo da der „Knoten“ ist. Egal, alles lief, habe mich gefreut und bin heimgefahren …
  Trotz allem vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !


----------

